# Federgabel fürs Enduro



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2011)

Mädels, rückt mal raus mit der Sprache, welche Federgabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Schön wären 170mm und absenkbar soll sie sein... ich habe knappe 60kg...

Da käme die Lyrik in Frage (in absenkbar finde ich sie nur als 160er)...
außerdem ist sie in schwraz und tapered schwer aufzutreiben...

oder eben die Fox Talas ...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## mangolassi (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Frau Rauscher

Ich habe auch knappe 60 kg und finde die für RS Gabeln etwas knapp. Soll heissen mir sind Druck- und Zugstufe bei Rock Shox nicht schnell genug und Federn zu hart. Selbst bei Luftgabeln muss ich da am Öl tunen. 
Wenn du es eher weich magst, solltest du das bei Rock Shox bedenken. Andere Mädels kommen mit gleichen Gewicht trotzdem damit zurecht.

Ich hab die Fox 36 180 Talas und konnte sie aus der Schachtel einbauen und fahren und kann sogar etwas vom Verstellbereich der Zugstufe nutzen. Highspeed/Lowspeed Druckstufe sind auch super zum einstellen. Der eine cm macht meiner Meinung nach nicht viel an der Geometrie. Also wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt...

Die Lyrik gibts in absenkbar nur mit 160. Die U-Turn kann man mit einer Verlängerung für die Führungsstange auf 170 verlängern. Funzt super, bietet glaubich hier im Forum jemand an. Und sie lässt sich am weitesten absenken.

Wenn du über die Absenkung nochmal nachdenkst, erweiterst du die Auswahl deutlich. Ich bin meine Boxxer immer mit Spanngurt gefahren, weil ich gemeint hab ich komme sonst nicht hoch. Bis ich mal keine Lust hatte den rauszukramen, dann bin ich wo hochgefahren, wo ich meistens schieben muss. Mein Freund hat mit Lyrik U-Turn auch geschoben Jetzt fahre ich alles mit 200mm Federweg hoch.
Dann käme auch die Lyrik Solo Air oder BOS Deville in Frage.

Interessant sieht auch die X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA (super Bezeichnung) aus.
Oder Suntour Durolux, aber da war mir die Zugstufe viel zu lahm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde dir die Lyrik mit der sehr weichen Feder empfehlen, funktioniert gut, habe ich in meinem Enduro verbaut. Mit der Fox Talas 32 hatte ich Probleme, ich war zu leicht.


----------



## KarinS (7. Dezember 2011)

also ich wiege gute 55kg und habe in der Rock Shox Lyrik die extra weich
Feder verbaut und finde es grenzwertig von Ansprechverhalten (ca 20%SAG). Aber mit 60kg sollte es besser sein. Von seiten Rock Shox wurde mir zum Umbau auf Solo Air geraten (wäre dann auch leichter als U-Turn)
allerdings kann man die Gabel halt nicht mehr absenken. Und die
Absenkfunktion nutze ich eigentlich schon recht oft.


----------



## Veloce (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Lyrik Coil im SX Trail verbaut .
Mit < 60 kg ist die schon schwierig feinfühlig zu tunen .
Aktuell fahre ich  noch die  vorletzt leichte Feder mit den vorgegebenen Ölmengen und Viskositäten werde aber Viskosität und Feder noch ändern.
Auch ohne Lederriemen kann ich damit noch gut klettern .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2011)

danke euch für eure Meinungen...
Bei uns Leichtgewichten wohl generell schwierig und vielleicht einfach ne Sache der guten Einstellung!?
Ich probiere es jetzt mit einer Talas, wenn mir das nicht gefällt, tausche ich sie wieder aus...


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2011)

Falls die Lyrik zu schlecht anspricht mal das Casting entlüften.
Hat bei meiner Totem extrem viel gebracht.
Dazu die unteren Schrauben öffnen, Gabel komplett komprimieren und wieder verschließen.
Geht bei der Totem etwas einfacher da sie Speed Lube besitzt.

Auch als Mann kann man die Gewichtsprobleme haben.
Fox Talas kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hat bei mir extrem unsensibel funktioniert und für das Geld gibt es besseres.
Zur Zeit werkelt eine X-Fusion Vengeance im Enduro. Dies ist die erste Luftgabel die Out of the Box richtig genial funktioniert. Kann die Gabel nur weiter empfehlen.

Ich würde zwischen X-Fusion oder RS Lyrik wählen.

Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2011)

..domain mit der extra weichen feder ????


----------

